# a fi orb la ceva



## vincix

E firesc să spui în românește că ești orb _la_ ceva? Funcționează cu prepoziția asta?

De exemplu, ceva de genul: _Ești orb la tot ce e în jurul tău_


----------



## irinet

Da, e firesc. Nu văd de ce nu, am auzit-o de multe ori, mai ales că se referă la o 'reacție'.


----------



## alicip

Sunt de acord cu irinet. 
Chiar dacă personal am folosit-o rar sau foarte rar, şi eu am auzit-o de multe ori. De obicei eu spun:
Ești inconștient de tot ceea ce se întâmplă/petrece în jurul tău.
Nu vezi nimic din ce se întâmplă/petrece în jurul tău.


----------



## vincix

Mulțam pentru răspunsuri


----------

